# Looking for an escape proof collar/harness



## tloibl

I'm new to this group and before posting this I did try and find a post that answers my question but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. My GS can slip out of a regular collar and a harness. I even thought I was doing the harness wrong but my vet said I was using it correct. When she is scared (like at the vet), she backs up and slips right out. I took her to the vet yesterday and I thought her harness was tight enought she wouldnt slip out but I was wrong. She slipped out, I grabbed her faster than the speed of light but then I carried her into the vet's office. I'm sure that was a funny site but I she was so scared and the harness wasnt going to stay on. Anyways... I did read that other dogs slip out of the harness. Has anyone found something that a dog cannot back out of? I admit she is a puller. I can control her but I worry about using a prong or choker type collar. 

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## kiya

My 18 month old female, Lakota would slip out of a collar so I use a nylon slip collar like this Leerburg | Nylon Slip Collar with a prong or her regular collar to prevent any mishap.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ah ha! Neurotic comes in handy. 

For foster puppies I use a martingale collar (like a Lupine) and a regular harness, or a no pull harness like the Easy Walk. 

Then I get a leash coupler and attach the collar to the harness and then the leash to the coupler. 

I put the martingale on tight enough so that the loop can tighten, but so that the dog can't get their head out. 

I'm going to go look for a picture right now.

Not the best pic - will look for another - dog on the right:









A little better - collar hidden by neck floof:


----------



## mthurston0001

Martingale style collar or leash.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I agree with Martingales, If they back up, the slip tightens so it can't slide over their head.


----------



## martemchik

Martingale or chain martingale (the piece around the neck is nylon and the other part is chain), but I don't understand your worry about prong/choke. When used properly they are great training tools and after the first time your dog pulls and feels that prong, they'll think hard about pulling the second time.


----------



## tloibl

The vet tech yesterday tried to explain what she uses. What she described is a Martingale. I am going to try it. Thank you everyone! 

Tracy

PS - my fear of the prong collars/full choker is mainly because I've never used them before and I was concerned if she was scared, like at the vet, that she would pull so much that he would be injured.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Fearful dogs don't need a correction from a prong when they are doing that back out thing. They need a straight jacket type setup.  And if they are really fearful, you need to double leash in case they bite and chew through the one. Lupine replaces for free, no matter how many you send in a month!


----------



## hunterisgreat

Collar is too lose. Also, when she pulls backwards, don't pull against her. You're only going to induce harder pulling. 

No harness is escape proof as any dog can get their mouth on at least part of the harness...


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide

The pulling is a training issue and can be worked on in a variety of ways, it's your choice how to approach it whether martingale, harness, prong or clicker etc, but to state the obvious, a dog can't back out of a flat buckle collar unless it's badly sized and fitted.


----------



## Rerun

I 3rd, 4th, or 5th...whatever order I'm in....  the martingale suggestion.


----------



## Chicagocanine

If your dog is scared/nervous I would definitely not recommend a choke or prong as that will likely just make things worse.

A martingale is good but another option would be an "escape artist" harness, or one with a belly strap.
Some harnesses that might work:

Designer FREEDOM Harness

GEM-Store

Web Master? Dog Harness ? Five Point Training and Lifting Harness - from Ruff Wear


----------

